# Trend is übergelaufen... ; Thema: Sattel



## Marzokka (22. Juli 2007)

Hoi, hab SuFu benutzt, nix gefunden..

Meine Frage:

Auf was muss ich achten, wenn ich meinen Sattel abziehen möchte?!

Geht das mit jedem Sattel? Oder nur mit bestimmten? 

Danke schonma 

Gruß, Marzokka


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (22. Juli 2007)

ja geht mit jedem sattel
closed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzokka (23. Juli 2007)

Thx!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (23. Juli 2007)

obwohl wenn man schonmal son trendthread hat kann man auch alle anderen coolen trends hier reinschreiben->breiter/hoher lenker


----------



## Marzokka (23. Juli 2007)

Lol ^^

Jo kommt noch xD
Lumberjack rulez xDD

Spaß^^


----------



## alöx (23. Juli 2007)

Es gibt schon so Sättel die dann verdammt hässlich aussehen...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (23. Juli 2007)

stimmt.. meiner zum beispiel hatte hinten so ne kuhle drinne  aber mit n bissel panzertape und stück von dem restlichem polster drunter war das geregelt ;-)


----------



## der Digge (23. Juli 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Es gibt schon so Sättel die dann verdammt hässlich aussehen...



und es gibt Räder die dann verdammt hässlich aussehen und es gibt Leute die verdammt hässlich Fahrrad fahren nur weil sie es Trend gerecht aufgebaut haben und damit nich mehr umgehen können.


----------



## alöx (23. Juli 2007)

der Digge schrieb:


> und es gibt Räder die dann verdammt hässlich aussehen und es gibt Leute die verdammt hässlich Fahrrad fahren nur weil sie es Trend gerecht aufgebaut haben und damit nich mehr umgehen können.



Das kommt dann noch dazu.


----------



## Marzokka (23. Juli 2007)

Fertig:


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (23. Juli 2007)

top  hat ja wunderbar geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (23. Juli 2007)

dieser thread fukked mich echt ab.



> es gibt Leute die verdammt hässlich Fahrrad fahren nur weil sie es Trend gerecht aufgebaut haben und damit nich mehr umgehen können



zitiert aus der freedom Nr. 72(?) ausgabe 3 Mai/Juni '07

is aber mehr gerücht. es is ne tatsache dass breite lenker besser zu fahren sind, ausser vllt von edwin, der brauch sie aber auch nich weil er die vorteile bei seiner airtime ja nich wirklich nutzen kann. und dass man nachteile von einem abgezogenen sattel hat wär mir auch neu



> und es gibt Räder die dann verdammt hässlich aussehen



das stimmt allerdings, ich würd sagen hier sinds ca. 60%


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (23. Juli 2007)

ganz deiner meinung if you don´t have style ...you need fashoin...auch freedom


----------



## F4ll3N (23. Juli 2007)

jaja die nike schuhe und die bunten unterbuchsen ... (auch freedom) 
SPAM.


----------



## King Jens one (23. Juli 2007)

da sieht man mal wie ferngesteuert die Menschen sind.
Eine Trendhure mehr. Man ist das traurig.


----------



## fahrbereit (23. Juli 2007)

na solange man nicht kleinere rampen und magnetische pegs fordert, weil dann die trix leichter gehen, ist doch alles in ordnung.


----------



## Domas (23. Juli 2007)

bitte! keine trenddiskussionen mehr, biiiiiiiiiiiiiitte! lasst alle ihr rad so machen wie sie es wollen! mann mann mann       jeder soll sein rad nach seinem gutdüngen aufbauen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. Juli 2007)

danke.


----------



## der Digge (24. Juli 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> zitiert aus der freedom Nr. 72(?) ausgabe 3 Mai/Juni '07



nein, aber scheinbar sollte ich da mal reingucken wenn die mir irgendwo übern weg läuft.


----------

